# Oregon Bike MS 2013 Team Matfam



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Join the team and come ride with us, oh, you can't.....well then at least make a donation to help find a cure for MS.

My wife Stefanie has an incurable, debilitating disease called Multiple Sclerosis MS attacks the nerves in the body and can strike anywhere and at any time. There is no pattern, prediction or cure. One day Stefanie woke up going numb from the waist down and within a few days could feel very, very little below her waist. She was diagnosed with MS a year or so later. While she does, mostly ok, she has never fully recovered the feeling in her feet. She deals with MS and its horrid symptoms every day, some days are better than others. She does not have the energy she used to, excessive heat (80F) or cold is debilitating for her body, she has a difficult time holding a pencil and this is just the minor stuff. Three times every week she has to give herself a shot that is very painful and causes her to feel like she has the flu the next day. The meds have kept MS at bay for the most part, however the disease is still slowly progressing.

Bike MS is a national event that raises funds that support the research to find a cure for MS. The link in this email goes to the team I have started to ride in Bike MS. Each team member has paid $45.00 to be able to ride in the event. We each must raise an additional $250.00 in donations to be allowed to ride.

Would you consider a donation supporting myself or one of my team mates? Any amount will be helpful and appreciated


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Is any one besides me doing this ride this weekend?


----------

